# Train the trainer program?



## BlakeCarswell82 (Jun 27, 2013)

I am very interested in a Train the Trainer program through AAPC, but I can't find one.  Is it being offered?  How many years experience must I have to be able to join?


----------



## cldavenport (Jun 27, 2013)

I recently completed a Train the Trainer program through AHIMA. Excellent!


----------



## BlakeCarswell82 (Jun 28, 2013)

I want to be certified to teach ICD 10 but I do not have 3 years experience assigning codes, nor do I have a teaching (medical/coding) background.  I taught 9th grade English for one year. 

I am smart enough and dedicated enough to learn it, but AHIMA will not train me.

I see that AAPC is offering the ICD 10 Train the Trainer program, but I have not found the link to  the price or where I need to go to sign up.


----------



## alasley (Jun 28, 2013)

Check out this link https://www.aapc.com/partner/professional-medical-coding-instructor.aspx

If it doesnt answer your question, there is a contact name listed.

I hope it helps!


----------



## LorraineK (Jul 1, 2013)

*Lorraine B, CPC, CPC-I, CCS-P, AHIMA Approved ICD-10-CM/PCS Trainer*

In order to be eligible to participate in AAPC's Trainer the Trainer, you must be CPC-I certified first, it is only being offered to CPC Instructors to teach, so you will not find much information about it on the website if you don't  have that credential.


----------



## BlakeCarswell82 (Jul 23, 2013)

*miscommunication*

*Option 3: Train the Trainer for ICD-10
For larger organizations we offer a Train the Trainer model that consists of a three-day ICD-10-CM intensive training course that will be conducted onsite at your facility. The course is designed to train attendees so they will be experts on ICD-10-CM and be able to prepare and train others within the organization on ICD-10-CM code sets.
Note: selected trainers must hold a current coding certification or be a clinician in order to become a certified ICD-10 trainer.
Attendees will receive the AAPC's ICD-10-CM instructor code set manual and ICD-10-CM codebook. At the completion of the course, attendees will be given a Proficiency Examination and be awarded certification as an AAPC Certified ICD-10 Trainer upon successful completion. We will also provide trainers with the instructional Power Points and speakers notes along with detailed rationales for coding exercises. This course has been approved for 21 Continuing Education Units (CEU's) through the AAPC.*

This is what I am looking for.  I want to teach it in my organization.  Not a classroom.  I work for a pathology lab and it would be helpful to be able to train my staff and clinicians and also give a leg up to the referring physicians seeing as how most of them have not even started working on their CDI plan yet.  I will be fairly dependent on their involvement in ICD 10 since they are the ones letting us know site and complications, etc.   

Thank you for your responses! But I still need help finding out more about this program.


----------

